# NAVAL ENGINEERING



## Freon (Jul 24, 2007)

I am currently working on building some offshore platforms and I have a co-worker who is a Naval Engineer. He was asking me about getting his PE, but I don't know when a PE stamp would be required in his field.

Freon, Electrical P.E.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm almost positive Naval Engineering is one of those disciplines they do once a year, like Fire Protection.


----------



## grover (Jul 25, 2007)

PE is not required for working on US Navy ships; they have different design standards and a different approval process than for more buildings. In fact, it's exceedingly rare for any naval engineer to have a PE license, at least in the government. Different states have different laws about who can call themselves an engineering firm, so there may be some requirements there, but you'll never see a PE stamp on a ship drawing. And, no, there's no annual refresher or any other license required.

Now, civilian ships... well, you'd know, Freon, is a PE license required for offshore platforms?


----------



## Freon (Jul 25, 2007)

I have not seen any stamped drawings, but I think it related back to firms that want to be registered with the state as "providing engineering services". There may be some rules that apply to inland barges, but I have not researched them. Our "bible" is the ABS standards for steel ships; and compared to US or Royal Navy Standards, the requirments are a breeze. I have a little US Navy design experience, and I have be scolded for 'over building' a couple times.

I am going to have to start doing some continuing education soon. Any recommendations for ship building specific courses by coorspondance or on-line?

Freon


----------



## grover (Jul 25, 2007)

For electrical? Nope, not really, it's all OJT. Not a lot of actual engineering involved either, to be honest. The odd voltage drop calculation or balances phases on a panel is about as heavy as you'll get witih math. Well, unless you get involved with like the emag catapults or electric drive or something, but that's different...

If you wanted to bone up, you could download a copy of GSO (surface ship overhaul specs), as it hits the bases pretty well. It's specific to overhauls, but very similar to new construction standards.


----------

